# Solved: Server 2008 removed dual boot with Vista



## IT_Paul (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, I have a machine that used to boot either Vista or Server 2008 (each is on a separate disk partition i.e., c:Vista, d:Srv2008). I reinstalled server 2008 and now I can't boot into Vista at all... it only boots to Server 2008. If I go into control panel->System->Advanced System Settings -> Startup & Recovery and try to change the default Operating System, it only shows Server 2008. I need to be able to have it boot to either system. 

Can someone help me?


----------



## IT_Paul (Mar 5, 2009)

I resolved this by sticking my Vista disk in the DVD drive and rebooting... when the install menu came up I noticed that I could repair my vista installation.... so I clicked "Repair" and it fixed the problem.


----------

